# Do you have to fry eggrolls?



## MostlyWater (Jul 10, 2008)

I got the wrappers and hope to get the rest of the ingredients over the weekend and make them next weeek - but I don't want to fry them, think they'd be OK baked?


----------



## elaine l (Jul 10, 2008)

I have baked them.  I rub them with a little oil first.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 10, 2008)

I never steamed them, but i would imangine you could, in a bamboo steamer, with the end facing down. 
We have a new member from a couple of days ago that could probably answer you, but I can't remember her name. 
I'll look back and come back. Then you can PM her.
...........................................................................

*OKay, I found her name: Moon2008. I'm sure she'll be able to help you.*

*.................................................................................*


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 10, 2008)

ditto. About 400 degrees for 15 minutes or so, flip once..
if I remember correctly.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay, Thanks.


----------



## GB (Jul 10, 2008)

I have baked them. The do not come out as good, but they are certainly passable.


----------



## GB (Jul 10, 2008)

Just curious, why don't you want to fry them? On another post you want to fry kugel instead of baking and here you want to bake eggrolls instead of frying. Those two things just seem backwards to me, not that there is anything wrong with doing it that way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> I got the wrappers and hope to get the rest of the ingredients over the weekend and make them next weeek - but I don't want to fry them, think they'd be OK baked?



As an alternative, in the future, you could make Thai spring rolls instead. They're not cooked at all (although if there's any meat in the filling, that's cooked beforehand). Here's my recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/thai-spring-rolls-spicy-peanut-sauce-43904.html


----------



## ironchef (Jul 10, 2008)

Crispy rolls are usually referred to as "spring rolls" and use dough as the wrapping. Uncooked rice paper wrapped rolls are usually referred to as "summer rolls". 

Although you can bake it, like GB hinted, it sort of defeats the purpose. You won't get the same crispyness and flavor from deep or pan frying them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Crispy rolls are usually referred to as "spring rolls" and use dough as the wrapping. Uncooked rice paper wrapped rolls are usually referred to as "summer rolls".



Heh, I was using the term my local Thai restaurant uses on their menu, but I have seen them used as you describe in cookbooks.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 10, 2008)

GB, I'm touched that you're reading and remembering my posts!

My potato kugel recipe calls for about 1/3 cup oil - instead of adding it to the kugel and baking it, i add it to a pan, let it get hot, then add the kugel mixture to it and fry it.  i figure it's not unhealthy that way.

I'lll look into the roll thingyh.  Thanks !


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm thinking along the same lines as GB. 

Properly fried - a dozen egg rolls will absorb less oil than your kugle recipe. And, when I've made "baked" kugel I didn't add oil to the recipe - I only used about 1-teaspoon shortening to grease the baking dish.

You can oven-fry (bake) egg-rolls ... but they will not have the same texture or flavor as the real deal.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't have a deep fryer, so I can't "properly" fry anything.  As far as the baked kugel, I don't think 1/3 cup of oil (to 6 potatoes) is a lot to add, whether it's baked or "fried" on the stove. 

The egg rolls are dinner tomorrow night, so I'll let you all know !!!!!


----------



## Constance (Jul 14, 2008)

You don't need a deep fryer...all you need is a heavy pot and a candy thermometer to tell you when the grease is at 350-375.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 14, 2008)

If you  have a convection oven, set it at 450* or 500* fan on and place egg rolls on a square mesh cooling rack in the oven. THe hot air circulating all around the rolls will get it  "crispy" and nicely done inside. You can even sprits the outside with a little oil if you want a little blister on the wrappers.  Still not the same as deep fried but very good.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 14, 2008)

i don't hve a convection oven but that does sound good !!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 14, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Crispy rolls are usually referred to as "spring rolls" and use dough as the wrapping. Uncooked rice paper wrapped rolls are usually referred to as "summer rolls".
> 
> Although you can bake it, like GB hinted, it sort of defeats the purpose. You won't get the same crispyness and flavor from deep or pan frying them.


I have never made spring or summer rolls - only eaten them at restaurants. I love eggrolls. Now that I can't have anything fried - only a small amount of olive oil per day, about 2 tablespoons total for the day - I thought I'd never get these yummy things again. Would you have a suggestion as to a recipe for a simple summer roll with some sort of seafood as the "meat"? (I do have a convection oven, if that helps.)


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a reference to steam fish rolls. I suppose you can put your own ingredients and do it the same as this one...

If you are using pastry spring roll wrappers, it is not a good idea to steam your ingredients with it. We were taught to fry them. Wonton wrappers, you can steam or deep fried but not filled spring roll wrappers. If you can get hold of dried rice wrapper, then you can put your cooked ingredients inside it after soaking in water, then just roll and serve with your favourite dipping sauce. Just how we were taught....


----------



## Calya (Jul 14, 2008)

I have baked them before as well, but had to rub oil on them. They turned out alright. The fried ones definitely turned out better for me.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 14, 2008)

Cooper's, do you think it's going to taste eggy ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I have never made spring or summer rolls - only eaten them at restaurants. I love eggrolls. Now that I can't have anything fried - only a small amount of olive oil per day, about 2 tablespoons total for the day - I thought I'd never get these yummy things again. Would you have a suggestion as to a recipe for a simple summer roll with some sort of seafood as the "meat"? (I do have a convection oven, if that helps.)



I posted the recipe I use, along with the peanut sauce recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/thai-spring-rolls-spicy-peanut-sauce-43904.html You can use chicken or shrimp for the filling; shrimp are traditional. Just steam or lightly boil them, plunge in ice water to stop the cooking, dry, then cut in half lengthwise and proceed with the recipe. These rolls aren't cooked at all - the filling is cooked and cooled first and the dry rice wrappers are rehydrated in water and ready to use. HTH.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks so much, GG. This looks like exactly what I need! All the ingredients are OK for me and they look so yummy!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 14, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I have never made spring or summer rolls - only eaten them at restaurants. I love eggrolls. Now that I can't have anything fried - only a small amount of olive oil per day, about 2 tablespoons total for the day - I thought I'd never get these yummy things again. Would you have a suggestion as to a recipe for a simple summer roll with some sort of seafood as the "meat"? (I do have a convection oven, if that helps.)


 
You can try this recipe. You can use poached shrimp, shrimp/fish tempura, or lump crab meat if you like in place of the lobster. 

Lobster and Avocado Summer Roll with Mango Coulis - Allrecipes


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 15, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Cooper's, do you think it's going to taste eggy ?


 
Why not try it and see. I am used to cooking Asian foods so I will/may not know the difference in your taste buds. I am not being sarcastic here...just being a realist......you will never know if you don't try...


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2008)

We ate the (baked) eggrolls last night and they were very nice.  For some reason DS didn't eat his so I am going to see how they freeze.

I want to use the rest of the wrappers to make the Thai thing someone posted earlier, I gotta find it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 18, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> I don't have a deep fryer, so I can't "properly" fry anything.


 
"Properly Frying" has nothing to do with any special equipment deep fryer. Properly frying is a matter of technique. All you need is a 5-6 qt pot, a candy/fry thermometer ($5-$10 - or a probe thermometer - although you can use cubes of bread or the handle of a wooden spoon to tell you if your oil is at fry temp) to verify the temp of your oil, and not trying to add too much food to the pot at one time - adding too much food will reduce the temp of the oil to a level that it can not quickly recover.

If you have the oil at the proper temp - and you don't add too much food so that it causes the oil temp to drop too much - the heat from the oil causes the moisture in the food to rapidly expand, which creates outward pressure, this outward water vapor pressure prevents oil from moving into the food. Properly done - the only oil will be on the surface ... not absorbed into the food. Draining will remove a lot of the surface oil.

If you want to "bake" your egg-rolls - I tend to agree with what elaine l said - brush them with oil and "bake" (roast) them.


----------



## CantCookButLoveToEat (Jul 18, 2008)

*rolls*

google Vietnamese spring rolls, they're pretty good rolls too =)

may not even need cooking if you don't have meat in them


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 30, 2008)

you need the righ tkind of wrapper, though


----------

